# Blowing smoke



## suthin_man (Apr 14, 2008)

Have a '69 Goat Convertible with 400ci/350hp that I purchased to be driver to enjoy before I go to the big GTO graveyard in the sky. Had right bank exhaust leak when bought and took to local shop.They took motor out to check over and found exhaust leak as well as a cam that was worn flat.They told me that the rest of the engine looked very good.I told them to put new stock cam in and fix exhaust leak as well as clean bay and paint motor.Well,after a short time it started puffing smoke right side intermittantly like before and not under load like bad rings.The shop put new valve seals in but problem continues.Smoking is whitish in color although car runs very strong.I CAN'T afford a total engine rebuild,although that's what I would like to do so question is:Is the problem because the heads need to be reworked and a valve is not seating?I am partially disabled so can't do very much except maybe remove heads with help.Now unless they lied about replacing seals I'm stumped.Also trying to keep a numbers matching car together. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If the valve guides are bad, putting new guide seals in will not help at all. I just had to have my heads redone because of the guides. It would smoke on restart when hot. Other then that it didn't smoke at all.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Is it white smoke, or bluish white smoke? Does it happen on start-up, or going down the road? it could be a leaking head gasket, or bad valve guides and seals, or pison rings, or a craced head, etc. Is it using coolant? using oil? More info would be helpful. It's probably a valve seal and not a real problem. They can be replaced in-car with an updated umbrella type seal.


----------



## suthin_man (Apr 14, 2008)

*Blowin smoke*

Rukee and Geetee, thanks for the response. The car only releases a puff of white smoke on the road.It sometimes happens going down a hill when I let off the gas then again when I add power to continue up the grade. No use of coolant but does use some oil but not enuff for me to worry.The garage that said the valve seals were bad before did replace them while on the car but as I said it started puffing intermittantly again. That's why I think it would be best if the heads were re-worked completely. Crap,I am ending up spending the money I would have had to spend in the first place for a rebuild anyway. Now if I can get wife to let go of some funds, anyone want to rent or buy an old lady in good shape? Jus kidding, again thanks! I sometimes think I should still sell it before it puts me in the nut house!


----------



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

suthin_man said:


> It sometimes happens going down a hill when I let off the gas then again when I add power to continue up the grade


this sounds like an oil ring to me
i know it isnt something you want to hear


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

2 tests you can do in the driveway. let the engine idle for 15/20 min after its already warmed up. if you quickly rev it and get a puff of smoke that is usually valve guide seals or guides. or if you hold the rpms around 2000 or so steady for a minute or two warmed up and you see steady visible smoke, then you have a ring problem. do this with 2 people if possible. you still can have good compression with a bad oil ring. check your spark plugs for deposits, you may be able to id which cylinder(s) are using oil. another long shot would be to check anything pvc system related such as the breather.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Johnylightning has some good advise. It sounds like valve guides/seals to me. Check the plugs and see what cyls are using the oil. Good luck.


----------



## suthin_man (Apr 14, 2008)

*Smokin*

Many Thanks!


----------

